# Fifth Wheel leaks underneath



## Bim Bim28 (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a 2006 Fifth wheel that leaks only when it rains. it is leaking underneath my carpet. the walls are fine and so is the ceiling. I can not find the leak. it is in the living room only and where my entertainment cabinets are. right side only. seems to come out from the floor? please help.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 20, 2013)

from what you have described that it only leaks when it rain, is telling me it leaking from the top down. I bet the are stains behind the wall somewhere and you have not found it yet. I would reseal everything on the roof especially where the roof meets the sides of the 5er. But I am only guessing as I am no expert. Good luck of the finding


----------



## JCZ (Apr 20, 2013)

Is it near one of the windows?  Might be going in somewhere around a window frame and running down the inside of the wall to the floor where it manifests itself.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 21, 2013)

I would like to know if you have aluminum framing or wood...who made your trailer?  IF it is aluminum framing you have a roof leak and it is running down the wall INSIDE the framing and you are seeing it as it comes out the inside.  I hope you have resealed your roof!!!  By that I don't mean coat the whole roof...just reseal where it is leaking with SELF LEVELING sealant.  Check the rest of the roof while your up there.....


----------

